# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Sa orë në javë shpenzoni para kompjuterit?

## edspace

Pyetja nuk është vetëm për orët e internetit por të gjitha orët që ju jeni para ekranit. Më poshtë mund të shkruani komente për punën që bëni me kompjuter. ( chat, email, forum, lajme, mesime, programim, etj )

----------


## Shiu

Profesioni ma imponon qe te jem i lidhur ne kompjuter gati gjithe diten, ndaj zgjedhja ime eshte 36+. Ne chat nuk hyj kurre, ne msn vetem me miqte kur me tepron koha, forumin e kam te hapur ne background gjithe kohen por e lexoj me shkeputje, por te gjitha keto bashke nuk bejne as 5% te angazhimit tim. Nja 10% ne emaila, prape pse puna ma imponon. Ndersa koha tjeter shpenzohet ne 'pune, pune, nate e dite'.

----------


## edspace

Edhe unë shumicën e kohës jam në punë ( 6 muaj praktikë ) që është e detyrueshme nga shkolla. Punoj për një kompani inshurence duke u ardhur në ndihmë për faqen e intranet, database, grafiqe, dhe gjëra të tjera të vogla që më detyrojnë të qëndroj 40 orë para kompjuterit. Plus kësaj harxhoj dhe një kohë të mirë të kohës duke lexuar forumin dhe faqen e muzikës të Albasoul. Ky është ekstrem dhe nuk do ta rekomandoja për çdo njeri. 

Shiu, nqs ka mundësi a mund të shkruani se çfarë lloj pune bëni 85% të kohës?

----------


## MIRE

Gjdo dite pune nga 8 ore,sepse edhe mua me lidhe puna me kompjuter, kohe pas kohe lexoj forumin shqipetar, deri sa jam ne zyre, plus kur te kthehem ne shtepi kur kam kohe prap ne forum mesatarisht 10 ore ne dite shpenzoj ne kompjuter.

----------


## Shiu

> _Postuar më parë nga edspace_ 
> *Shiu, nqs ka mundësi a mund të shkruani se çfarë lloj pune bëni 85% të kohës?*


Desktop publishing, graphic design & web design.

----------


## DaNgErOuS

une tani kam shkoll dhe rri vetem te premten ne drak, te shtunen gjith diten, te dielen gjith diten, te hanen gjith diten

----------


## bimba_tenera

un ne shkolle e perdor gati ne te gjitha lendet
ne shtepi e perdor per ricerche dhe ne msn futem me njerezit  e mi qe i kam an e mbane

----------


## Akulli

Netadmin. 46 PC already ;-)
36+ eshte pergjigja ;-)
Akulli

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Puna e dega e shkolles qe kam me bejne te kaloj shume kohe online ne internet vecanersht gjithashtu edhe para kompjuterit 

take care

----------


## Di68

36+ eshte pergjigja....ne fakt nje pyetje tjeter mund te ishte: Sa ore ne jave jeni larg ekranit te komputerit, perjashtuar oret e gjumit  :shkelje syri:

----------


## edspace

Pyetja behet ne forumin e informatikes dhe e prisja qe te pergjigjeshit reth 22-28 ore por po cuditem nga pergjigjet 36+ se nuk e prisja te kishte kaq shume anetare te punesuar me kompjuter. 

Jo te gjithe po pergjigjeni per punen qe beni me kompjuterin. 
Me cfare programe i shpenzoni oret?

----------


## Ihti

> _Postuar më parë nga Di68_ 
> *36+ eshte pergjigja....ne fakt nje pyetje tjeter mund te ishte: Sa ore ne jave jeni larg ekranit te komputerit, perjashtuar oret e gjumit *


Ne dhe oret e gjumit i krasitim per hir te kompiuterit DI  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## userlv03

un nuk rri shum ne comp.se me ka ikur nga qefi.

----------


## FierAkja143

ohhh nuk i numeroj dot.  Sa ore jam ne dhome eshte hapur dhe e perdor me shkeputje, u know po mu tek futem pak ne msn ose shikoj e-mailin ose ne forum etj. etj... dhe vazhdoj prap mesimet ose ca tjeter jam duke bere.
Tani ok votova per 15 - 21 ne jave... po prap varet ka raste qe mund te rri me pak ose me shume sidomos po pata ndo nje project per te mbaruar.

----------


## Larsus

> _Postuar më parë nga edspace_ 
> [Bpo cuditem nga pergjigjet 36+ se nuk e prisja te kishte kaq shume anetare te punesuar me kompjuter. 
> 
> Jo te gjithe po pergjigjeni per punen qe beni me kompjuterin. 
> Me cfare programe i shpenzoni oret? [/B]


mos u cudit hic edo..se shef ti ne t'gjithe kena zene radhen per syza...

cfare programesh? let me see..mp3 apo muzike aty eshte gjithe kohen, thashetheme, lajme, website per qejf, pastaj i vje radha website per pune, word, exel, ca programe allasojshe te punes qe jane hapur gjithnji po  jo gjithe kohen perdoren, lojnat qe i minimizo kur kalon njeri afer e ca te tjera  :perqeshje: 

Ihti, Dije..edhe ju mer amani kane dale mjete te tjera ..cfare beni kshu?  :shkelje syri:

----------


## inter_forever

Sapo  ngrihem  nga  gjumi ne  kompjuter  e  kam  koken,,,lexoj  si  fillim  gazetat  shqiptare,,,me  pas futem  ne  forume,,,flas  dhe me   shok  e  miq  ne  msn,,,mund  te   them  qe  shkeputem  vetem  per  te  ngrene  buke  ose  per te  para  ndonje  film,,,
tani  e  kam  me  qef  te  madh  por  me  vone  se  di ,,,
po  e  ve  +36  ore , megjithese  jane  pak  per  mua ...

----------


## Force-Intruder

+36 Puna zgjat rreth 11 ore , 8-9 nga te cilat i kaloj dua s'dua para comp. per te mos thene oret per qejf ne shtepi etj.
Rrofte Comp. 
LoL

----------


## sircam

+36 Mesatarisht cdo dite 10-12 ore ne dite.
4-6 te detyruara ne shkolle(jam student informatike).edhe 4 ore te detyruara ne pune.
Plus ndonje defrim me ndonje loje.

----------


## 3rror21

un jam deri  15-21.(internet)
pervec nja 15 te tjera per praktike se na e kerkon shkolla ect. :lakuriq nate:  
 :lakuriq nate:   :djall sarkastik:

----------


## Xspim

36+

Java
Prolog
C
Lisp
Html
Web design
grafika
mirembajtja e dy siteve

----------

